# Where to find these cabinet door stops, hinges and handles



## sammy.se (15 Jul 2020)

Hi All, 
Would someone know where I can source the cabinet hardware in the following photos? especially the nice chunky looking door stops, which I can't find online (because I'm probably using the wrong search term).
Thanks!














Thanks, 
Sammy


----------



## Blackswanwood (15 Jul 2020)

Is it these?

https://www.armacmartin.co.uk/collectio ... obs-t-bars


----------



## sammy.se (15 Jul 2020)

Perfect, thanks! They have the cabinet door stops.

Those door knobs are very pricey though!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (15 Jul 2020)

So the search term "silent magnetic catch" gives me alternative suppliers too, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## robgul (15 Jul 2020)

Have a look at https://comynching.com/ (IIRC Comyn Ching had an amazing shop in Covent Garden, London in the 1960s - this looks like a successor and has some nice stuff) [Website runs Adobe Flash but seems safe]


----------



## Jonathan S (15 Jul 2020)

Looks like Armac Martin....Sparkbrook, will try and find a link......

https://www.armacmartin.co.uk/products/sparkbrook-knob

I buy from them directly or sometimes Daro in London have better prices. 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (17 Jul 2020)

Here's a place I found with more affordable yet similarly styled pieces:

https://www.dowsingandreynolds.com/prod ... +and+Knobs

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

